# English Proficiency proof or not?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all!

I've been pondering my options job-wise when I move to Australia to live with my partner. I am not in an ideal position for a job, I think, so I have been considering taking a CPE (Cambridge Proficiency in English, Academic/Professional Level) exam which is internationally acknowledged as proof of adequate English in the professional setting. I thought this would be a smart move to improve my chance at a job (I can put in my resume that my English is decent, but having proof is better). 

But I'm starting to wonder if it would really make a difference. I wouldn't be picky about what kind of job I'd work... I have a BA degree in History right now and I'm still working at the customer service of a bank just 'cause I like it there. 

Adding to that, if I fluently speak 3 languages (Dutch, English and German) and also know quite a bit of Spanish, would I not be better off looking at jobs in the tourism branch? A high level English proficiency probably wouldn't be as vital there. 

It's an expensive exam so I've just been wondering; if you're not picky about jobs, does a "diploma" for your English really make a difference as a foreigner in Australia? 

Any experience/thoughts?

Love,
Nelly


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Nelly,

I think that simply showing your English skills at an interview would suffice for evidence. Diplomas to prove your level aren't necessary, and if anything you should do the IELTS exam (don't think it's expensive), which is what is recognised in Australia.

Mention on your CV the languages you speak - it'll look good


----------



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi if you don`t need the IELTS for your visa then I wouldn`t bother-it is 185 euros(dublin) and waiting list 6-8 wks!I think you should show off your english at the interview..
HTH
Katerina


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

because everyone in australia speaks english we don't really know what a CPE is.... so only do the course if you want to improve your english or if you think it'll help you with a job one day in europe.

the best proof in australia is an IELTS test or just having good conversational skills at the interview.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks both for your suggestions! I'll keep an eye on the IELTS to do someday just to be sure. 

CPE doesn't actually improve anything, it's not a course but just a test to show you have professional proficiency in English. It won't actually help me anywhere if it won't help much in Australia so I'll just let it all come down to the interview


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

sorry nelly, my mistake - i presumed that you would also sit a CPE preperation course.

if you reckon you will pass the CPE exam without a course then i would do it. the exam itself is not too expensive.


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

It is quite good that you have very good English, see it is always important that you highlight your qualities through your resume but very carefully, you have also mentioned that you are not in ideal position of job, it is showing a bit negativity in side you, or some what lack of confidence, may be you may be puzzled that you do not have any technical expertise or something like that, just forget these things, appear in the exams good opportunities are waiting for you..


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Nelly,

I would agree with the other readers here that the best way to show your level of proficiency in English would be when speaking with them during the interview. However, in the event that my application does not make it to the interview stage, I always try to get the opportunity to speak to the hiring staff if there is a contact number I can call. On the other hand, since I have already done my IELTS as part of my Visa application process, I also make a point to mention it in my cover letters.

Rgds,
Hock Siew


----------

